# Puff bends Kozz over its knee (NSFW)(Pic heavy)



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, I have been brought to my proverbial knees by the amazingly generous jerks who frequent this place.

First is a bomb sent my DarrellMorris. I have to lead off with his bomb because, no disrespect to anyone, was ****ing amazing. DM sent me a nice little note explaining that he was bombing me because apparently I'm some sort of noob bully. Then he sent me some pretty BA bookmarks AND THEN THERE WAS THE SCRIMSHAW!!! I'll let the pictures do what words cannot.


















DM, thank you so much! This is amazing. I honestly don't know what to say.....other than, you better be looking over your shoulder from now on.

I think I should just go ahead and do gosh's bomb if only to get it over with. First up is the most important item he sent. Lube. Yes, that's right. He was kind enough to send me a bottle of lube in preparation of the forced sex that was about to ensue.










Next up, which was so gleefully told to me, was gosh's favorite item. He told me that this was his favorite thing in the whole world and he used it several times a day. As I'm sure you can imagine, this is an incredibly generous gift. Unfortunately I don't think I'll be using it that much and I'm not sure what to do with it. Do you gays...sorry, guys, have any suggestions?










Yes, it's exactly what you think it is. A 6.5" vibrator. gosh, you are a sick bastard. 
Now in trying to show me he wasn't a complete douche, he sent along some candy. I love candy. 









But then he had to ruin that gesture with some smokes I wouldn't use to wipe my rear end
Oh yes, 3 White Owl "Grape". On the other hand, he did send some fine smokes to make up for it.

1 Camacho Corojo
1 Cuvee Blanc
1 Cohiba (red dot?)
1 5 Vegas Classic
1 Arganese 
1 Dark shit Shark (bastard lol)
1 JdN Antano
1 Oliveros King Havano
1 5 Vegas Cask Strength
1 SWAG Limitado 99
1 RyJ 1875 Habana Reserve
1 GH Vintage 2002
and 1 Coffin Stradivarius

















Next up is Packerjh. This turdburglar hopped onto the "bomb kozz" train along with half of puff. Not only that, but he has to be a smartass about it as well. I like your style sir.

1 package of Candy fingers to replace the ones that were tragically lost in the blitzkreig of my friends mailbox. 
1 White Owl "White Grape"
1 White Owl "Strawberry"
1 USO (Unidentified Smoking Object)
1 Swisher Sweet "Wine"
1 Swisher Sweet "Grape"

1 Padron Serie 3000 maduro(?)
1 Semilla Ambos Mundos
1 H.Upmann Vintage cameroon
1 Carlos Torano Noventa 
1 Fonseca
1 DPG Vegas Cubanas


























After pack comes Mike (max gas). This guy decided to send me some CC's. As if I needed another cliff to fall down. Thanks bro


















1 San Cristobal de la Habana
1 Bolivar
1 JLP
1 RASS
1 Diesel d5 (?)

And following Mike is my jerk friend Bob. Bob. Bobarooney. Bobbo. Bibbity Bobbity Boo(b). Damn this man. Damn this man to hell. This is like 5 or 6 times he's bombed. I am gonna eff you in the A so bad, your ancestors will be screaming for lube which, by the way, I have plenty of now. Bob can bomb with anyone on this forum, Ron included. This was a Tsar Bomba of puff bombs. Check out this cigar pr0n.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Please wait until I have finished posting everything before mocking me. Thank you!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, that's right. 
2 GOF Carlito's,
2 FFOX
2 Ashton VSG
2 Ashton ESG
2 Diamond Crown Maximus










Good god man.

After our crazy mailbox-hating, one man bombing crew, Bob, we have BigSarge. Sarge has gone off his rocker and been bombing people left and right! Here's the damage he did to me..

























There are some great sticks in there and I cannot wait to try the CAO Columbia. I do love my CAO's and I've never had one of these before. Thanks brother!

After BigSarge, we have broid (android). He not only bombed me, but apparently has hooked me up with Phil Collins' daughter, who is faptastic! broid is a hell of a BOTL for hooking me up!
1 LP Undercrown
1 Tierra del Sol
1 PDR Reserva Limitada
1 sample of 4yo Scotty's Blends Butternut Burley
1 sample of 9mo Esoterica Penzance

















Next up on the kick kozz's butt contest is the_brain who has his way with my wishlist. He straight up violated me by sending 3 Davidoff Anniversario's. I have been wanting to try these for awhile now. Thank you sir!









After the_brains humilation of my wishlist I have a thoughtful bomb from jmd. He sent 5 Felipe Gregorio Series 1957 Coloniales. I've never had these before! They look like some great quick smokes for when I don't have a lot of time for a cigar. Thanks!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

still posting lol...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Next on the shit all over kozz's friend's mailbox is dav0. A little backstory first. When I was overseas I purchased a box of Viaje S&B's and a 5er of assorted Viaje's from dav0. He was kind enough to hold on to them for me until I got back home. Well for some reason he seemed to feel that I did HIM a favor when I bought those Viaje's from him, not realizing that by making them available to me, he was the one doing the favor. Silly man. I think you're getting senile lmao. Well when I asked him to send the stuff to me, he snickered and said "sure, and a couple of hitchhikers". Well if what he sent is a couple of hitchhikers, then I'm Margaret Thatcher.

Here's the box and 5er I got from him.









And here's the damge he caused me. Single-handedly he straight molested my wishlist. I'm going to have to update the whole thing now. I'm not even sure what to put up there anymore!

1 Perdomo 10th Anny Maduro
1 Illusione 88 Maduro
1 Davidoff Anniversario
1 Partagas Serie P
1 Viaje S&B
1 Illusione HL
1 FFOX
1 Anejo Shark
1 Cabaiguan










Not only that, but he sent him "hitchhikers" (more like hijackers) in a herf-a-dor with a kickass Viaje S&B sticker on it!!!!!!!! How ****ing cool is that? Dude, where can I get some more of those?










After the damage dav0 caused, I saw a box with with the name "Daniel Fisher" on it. Seeing a familiar name on there, I was hoping I had a friend that wouldn't destroy me. wrong. WRONG!! Danfish blew me out of the water (haha) and I think I made him a little jealous, being that I'm BC's sugardaddy and all lol.










No, of course you can't trust a dirty LOBster to have your back. Danfish snuck around and stuck a stilleto in my back. Thanks dude.

1 Anejo Shark
1 PSD4
1 Oliva V
1 cu-Avan Punisher
1 La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial
1 Carlos Torano Exodus Silver










And last, but certainly not least is my good new enemy mcgreggors7. Apparently bombing me is the cool thing to do now and ole gregg thought it would HIlarious to hop on board. thanks dude. I've got my eye on you!









1 1844
1 Diesel UC
1 GH Vintage 2002
1 Fonseca
1 5 Vegas Gold
1 La Gloria Cubana










Thanks brother! That is an awesome mix of things I love and sticks I haven't tried yet. The perfect bomb!

To everyone that took part in this (and I'm sure there's still more to come), thank you. It's an honor to be thought so highly of (or hated so much lol) that you would do this to me. You all are the most generous and giving group of people that I've ever been a part of. Ok, now the sappy shit is over. Commence the mocking!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Kozz, my friend, you deserve all you're getting. Your generosity is unbelievable and You're one hell of a BOTL. Thank you for protecting our country and giving us the freedom to enjoy this fine hobby.


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

That is very nice to see a deserving BOTL get hit like that!

Good job guys!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm glad you like the artwork. Enjoy the sticks. For the record. the cigar photos on the bookmarks were taken by Derek (aninjaforallseasons).


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Hahahaha, Kozz you got raped! Enjoy ALLLLLLL of those man, you're a good gay so you deserve them.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Epic. I particularly like the fact that I made this thread NSFW HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome guys! You deserve it Kozz!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Simply awesome and awe inspiring guys. Nice Job!


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm glad you got them. The expected delivery date was next Tuesday! I hope you enjoy all of the sticks you got!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

God damn. but it's well deserved
That herfador is awesome 
Cheers to my former ZK brother


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

best. bomb. thread. ever. 

stellar! cant' wait to see tomorrow!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Enjoy Kozz! Btw...don't munch all those fingers at one time!

Kozzy got fingered!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Kozzman, you deserve everything that you get hit with! :evil:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Screw that dav0. I'm already putting together some return fire for you.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats Kozz.. but I do have to say, here on PUFF...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice....enjoy brother!!

Now it should be quite easy for me to get your address


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

ha! good work guys.

I've been busy lately... didn't know there was a train workin Kozzman over! Ya know, your work lately has resulted in your name being used as a verb and adverb.

"You got Kozzed" "He Kozzed the hell out of me" "Complete Kozzination"

AND to top it off, you are single handedly trying to supply the troops with cigars and goodies and win every single troop rally prize available! It's just not right, man and you absolutely deserve everything you get out of this bombing run........ except for the lube...... someone was being too kind with that.  You better look both ways when crossing a one way street.....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Ian:* Just to be serious here for a second... Kozz you deserve all of this and more... We all come to Puff to learn, enjoy friends, and bomb the crap out of each other to relieve the stresses of the real world... None of this would be possible if it weren't for people like you... You fight to give us our freedoms and allowing us these luxuries... We appreciate everything you do, and are relieved to see you home safe...



kozzman555 said:


> Screw that dav0. I'm already putting together some return fire for you.


*Brain: *I would recommend just bunkering down, we never said this was over, this was just round one!!!

*Pinky:* Narf! More BOOM!!!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Ian:* Just to be serious here for a second... Kozz you deserve all of this and more... We all come to Puff to learn, enjoy friends, and bomb the crap out of each other to relieve the stresses of the real world... None of this would be possible if it weren't for people like you... You fight to give us our freedoms and allowing us these luxuries... We appreciate everything you do, and are relieved to see you home safe...
> 
> *Brain: *I would recommend just bunkering down, we never said this was over, this was just round one!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! More BOOM!!!


Well said, well said.....spot on Brain and Pinky :tu:tu


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kozz says "As the ancient Tibetan philosophy states, "Don't start none, won't be none""


WyldKnyght said:


>


Reap your rewards cause I have a feeling its still coming to ya Kozz.

Hahahaha


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *I would recommend just bunkering down, we never said this was over, this was just round one!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! More BOOM!!!


This thread now requires a soundtrack


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad to see you finally get what you deserve after picking on so many unsuspecting noobs


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

return fire on dav0 and watch what happens....


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I will. Already got it mostly put together. Probably finish it off and get it out Monday or Tuesday


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

OMG, I am dieing here. That is awesome.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, well wait until tonight when you see what arrived for me today. 3 more boxes.....I hate you guys. Seriously


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

damn bro, enjoy!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> Yeah, well wait until tonight when you see what arrived for me today. 3 more boxes.....I hate you guys. Seriously


awesome!!! the procrastinators' bombs will probably show up next week too...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

holy hell batman you got the best bomb ever!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> holy hell batman you got the best bomb ever!


The dildo or the lube??


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Don't get too cute, Jason. I think a box arrived in the mail for you today. Wonder who it could be from.....


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy Schnikies! :fear:

Adam, you have my sincere sympathy. :nod:

After the abuse you just took, you won't be able to sit down for a month!!!!!!



Great work Gents! :usa2:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> Don't get too cute, Jason. I think a box arrived in the mail for you today. Wonder who it could be from.....


Harumph....I've been out of town for a few days...now I've gotta figure out how to get into my P.O. Box without making a crater....Damn you, Kozzman....Damn you!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> Don't get too cute, Jason. I think a box arrived in the mail for you today. Wonder who it could be from.....


booyah!


----------

